#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

*:  ..    




        ǡ   ɡ        ͡         .



                                      .



               ǡ    ..  : ﴿              (10)                  (11)﴾ ().



              -  - :  .



    -  -       ɡ          ɡ        ǡ  : ﴿                  (29)﴾ ().



            ߡ  ߡ                   ޿ 



 : ﴿                                          (111)﴾ ().



       ɡ     ʡ    ʡ    ʡ         ɡ    ޡ   ǡ  ǡ    -  -       ͡      . 



      ɡ   :  -   -       :      ݡ            ɡ          .



       ǿ            ǿ          ޡ        ǡ      



       ޡ         ﴿            ﴾ (:   111).



      ɡ    ɿ         "    ʡ   ʡ      " "  ȡ     ߡ      ʡ     ӡ    ʡ      " "  ɡ  á   ҡ  ϡ  ɡ  ɡ   "       : "   ɿ" :        : "   " (1).



            ɡ  ɡ      ֡      .



                  - - : ﴿                     (15)﴾ ().



         ֡   ǡ    ǡ      ǡ         ӡ    ǡ   ﴿                                 (38)﴾ ().



      ѡ        - -    ѡ                ϡ  : ﴿                                      (24)﴾  ().

---------

:

(1)    :       6/221     -   -. :    (2825)     -  -. :        4/473    -   -       3358-   -.

---------

**     * 


See More:

----------

